# Ft. Clinch Flounder



## PullMyFinger (May 29, 2005)

Went out this morning and fished the surf at main beach in Fernandina. No luck. The blues seemed to be tearing up some mullet just past the breakers, but I couldn't entice them to hit a Berkley Gulp shrimp or any of a variety of lures I tossed at 'em.

After giving up on the surf action, I went to Ft. Clinch (north end of Amelia Island) and tried fishing the small jetty areas near the fort. No hits on a spinner bait, so I switched to a Berkley Gulp shrimp and fished it slowly on the bottom with a twitch here and there. No bites after a dozen or so casts, and I was getting pretty bummed about the lack of action today. One of the Amelia River Tour boats motored by, closer to me that I preferred, and I figured the fishing was done with that thing coming by. Just in time to impress the tourists, Mr. Flounder inhaled my BG shrimp and bent the rod over. Finally! 

He wasn't a monster, but at just under 13" he was a keeper. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to locate any of his friends. This was a double first for me: 1st fish on a BG shrimp & my first flounder. He's resting comfortably in my freezer, awaiting the arrival of some of his relatives for a meeting on my grill.

Bait & rig was a 3" Berkley Gulp shrimp on a gold kahle hook; 2.5 foot flourocarbon leader; 1 ounce steel bullet weight. I took pics, but have computer problems today & can't get the camera & PC to talk to each other. Maybe next time!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, Well...

Myself and SurfFish are gonna give them a try at Ft. Clinch tomorrow...I haven't ever fished there, but he's gonna give me the tour...Pier, Surf, Jetties, and Amelia River.

Might as well come on out and join us, PMF!!

I'll be at the Ft. Clinch Gate somewhere around 7-8am.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Rr*

Lemme know how you do up there, I'm gathering intel for wednesday still dont have a solid game plan


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I got three flounder at the Ft. Clinch pier today, one was too small, one was 13", the third one didn't want to get measured so he jumped off on the way up to the pier...

I talked to one of the locals on the way home, he's the resident where to catch what expert. He says flounder have been slow at Ft. Clinch, thinks another month or so they'll pick up.


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

*Are all piers and jetties free there?*

Hi, guys. 

Few question for everybody please.

Do all the piers and jetties around Fernandina and Jacksonville and Fort Clinch charge you a fee to fish there?

Are there some free ones?

In other states, many of their piers and Jetties are free.

Thanks.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*Fees*

Ft. Clinch is a Florida state park, so there's an entrance fee. Daily fee of $5 per vehicle, up to 8 people. If you want to stay after hours (dark) and fish, $3 extra. You can get a yearly Florida park's pass which is good for as many times as you want to come in for $80 a year. 

If you fish at night, don't forget to get the gate code from the ranger station when you come in so you can open the gate to get out.

The only jetties in Fernandina are inside the park. 

Plenty of beach to fish on for free, and you can also fish at the Dee Dee Bartles Nature Center and Fishing Pier at the north end of 14th street, no charge.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

BWahahah!!! It's SO cool...I know where ALL those places are now....


----------

